# 08 Intake Manifold



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey guys. In the hopes of extracting every ounce of power from the 07 2.5L, I am going to attempt to fit the 08 intake manifold to the 07 2.5L. I also enjoy being one of the first people to do any available mod, which I have successfully done so far, but always give back to the community with sound clips, videos, etc.
I will be dynoing the car on a mustang dyno with my intake, chip, and exhaust setup as the baseline. I will then run the car again after the intake manifold has been installed. Ill also include a new set of videos for everyone to hear the engine screaming with this setup to the near 7k rev-limiter thanks to GIAC (who wants to hear 70mph+ in 2nd gear? its do-able and sounds incredible).
Anyway, the dyno sessions are going to murder my wallet (paying as much for this as I will the necessary parts. Any donations are welcome and appreciated. Its all to give back to the community. Let me know if you want to contribute a few bucks towards the charity! If not, I understand. I will still follow through with the experiment. Stay tuned!
I will also replicate this experiment with the 08 lighter flywheel if the community's response to this is good.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

when do you plan to do it?


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: 08 Intake Manifold (travis3265)*

Wow man, I can't wait to see the results.
With your mods, how does the car pull at those RPMs? I know with the stock setup, it's not really making any power north of 5 grand. But, that increased rev limiter would really be nice in autocross


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Yea im also very interested....you have my support!


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

nice. are you getting it through a dealership? I read it goes for around 200.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

power above 5k is definitely on point. it makes it hard until 6000, and still doesnt hesitate to rev to redline.
i will do this soon (relative term), i am a very busy person (full time job, own a business, play in a band, girlfriend, gym, etc.). more details to follow.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

i can't wait to see the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (akdakota)*

where are you getting this manifold?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_where are you getting this manifold?

vw dealership...


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

what is the real difference between 07 and 08 manifolds? Shorter or longer runners, enlarged ports?


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (p c)*

thats what i have been wondering..
i think all in all its gonna be about $370 with gaskets and all..i read the gaskets are a bit pricy


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I read somewhere that they are $33x5=mucho.


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats what I heard too


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, gasket prices suck if thats true.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

ok, am I missing something? Whats the difference in the intake manifolds? Are you just swapping because they have different part numbers? Everything on this forum is hear-say. Why is it better?


_Modified by p c at 7:16 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_ok, am I missing something? Whats the difference in the intake manifolds? Are you just swapping because they have different part numbers? Everything on this forum is hear-say. Why is it better?

_Modified by p c at 7:16 PM 9-9-2007_


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3395651


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3395651

thanks but my question goes unanswered. No one as of yet knows the difference, its just different so its better? 
I looked at an 08 manifold and it looks the same to me...


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*

Ooh a mystery...if it's the same dim's, weighs the same, and is of the same smoothness, then it's the same part...maybe a cover up? Maybe all VW did was flash the 08's...and tell everyone you need to get the latest manifold, so they sell more parts. 
Smoke-n-mirrors?


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (MK5CNY)*

little bit of pixie dust sprinkled in it


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (osteor10)*

Anyone know if there is any difference in the 08 throttle body becasue i would think about swapping both the tb and manifold for some future power gains if it was gonna do something


----------



## panthersNHL7 (May 2, 2007)

ah i was considering this, good to see some1s trying it, cant wait for the results


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: 08 Intake Manifold (travis3265)*

why not port and/or polish an 08 intake manifold if doing the upgrade since it wont be on the car already? if its possible at all


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: 08 Intake Manifold (blacked2.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacked2.5* »_why not port and/or polish an 08 intake manifold if doing the upgrade since it wont be on the car already? if its possible at all

no can do. manifold is plactic


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: 08 Intake Manifold (vr_vento95)*

wtf? then there is our problem, someone make a performance intake manifold!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 08 Intake Manifold (blacked2.5)*

I asked this already but is anyone aware of getting any more gains by using the 08 throttle body too? Or is it the same as the pervious years?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

still workin on this guys...im just a bit delayed. ill update when i have news on it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

why not dyno in 3rd?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

Any updates?


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

no, sorry. this wont be happening for awhile. im just not in a financial spot to do it nor do i have time.


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_no, sorry. this wont be happening for awhile. im just not in a financial spot to do it nor do i have time.

lol If I had a dollar every time I had to tell a hooker that.


----------

